# Any Luna guitar love?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The wife has an eye for the unusual........possibly how she ended up with me.....but anyway. She spotted a Luna Vista series "Mustang" and she's very interested in it. The one I played felt good, sounded good, but I've never had much to do with the brand before. Anybody willing to offer an opinion on Luna guitars in general? Any negative experiences with their stuff?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

They certainly look cool!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

No idea how they sound, but the company certainly goes for graphics you don't see elsewhere. I like the idea, but I get the sense that laminates are involved more than I would prefer...that's not necessarily a bad thing if they still sound decent and the build quality is there.

Fwiw, I have tried a Luna ukulele that I thought was pretty good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

There's a video on you tube, the player first uses a mic then redoes the same instrumental through the onboard preamp. To me the guitar had a more bass sound through the mic, with the preamp there was an instant change to a more balanced sound. Just my opinion.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well my Luna experience turned into a NGD. At the price I got it for, it can hang on the wall as art if nothing else.

Anyone for a mini Luna review?
It's a one piece rosewood back, as far as I can tell it's real wood. The grain pattern on the outside matches what's on the inside anyway. Top is a laminate of course, seems to be one piece base (unidentified type) with all the exotics laminated on top to form the scene. All the specs I've read say 25-1/2" scale but it measures about 25-1/4. 42mm nut, neck a little too thin for my taste, first string seems a little too close to the edge as well. I haven't put new strings on it yet but right now it's pretty dead. Sounds a lot better on the youtubes that what it does in person. I'm hoping fresh strings will bring it around. If not, it will look great hanging on the wall. For the under $400 I paid, it's a decent guitar. Certainly not worth the $1200 suggested retail though. Does not compare at all to other guitars in that price range.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

well I guess you answered your own question.. lol..


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

taylor96 said:


> well I guess you answered your own question.. lol..


I sure did. And it does look great hanging on the wall btw. "Luna" & I have had several "no way I'm bonding with you ever" moments already with more to come.


----------

